# places to do blood tests, scans, injections



## ari (May 29, 2009)

Hello there,


I am doing and egg donation treatment abroad but need to do some blood tests, scans and injections through here. Does anyone know of a clinic/clinics that does them cheaply and give the results immediately or as quick as possible? I would also need a Decapeptyl injection in day 21 and not sure where to get Decapeptyl here?
WOuld appreciate any advice,
thanks,
A


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

where abouts in the UK are you there are lots of places in London, for scans/blood test eg the Dr Gibb at the Birth centre in Harley St, TDL, the path lab, 92 Harley Streeet - you cna usually get results the same day, the can email scans to your abroad clinic. You need to get the bloods via a Dr, maybe even your GP as they need a Dr to give the results to not directly to the patient.

where are you having your treatment abroad as some pharmacies may accept an international prescription otherwise you will a UK Dr to prescribe it here.
If you are not in Lond then private hospitals eg BUPA will do them for you, or some places do overseas monitoring packages, I did this at 92 Harley St, for £500- included up to 3 scans, they can also do bloods.
Good Luck


----------

